# Pain after egg transfer



## Gemma27 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Lady's. 

I had my first et on Tuesday, today I woke up with what felt like period pains. I don't know of that's normal after ET or not. Has anyone else had this? 

Any help will be appreciated. 

Gemma X


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Gemma
mild cramping - af type pains, is normal after et, you will feel some cramping on your 2ww, try not to worry and ignore it, its perfectly normal hun xx


----------

